# Modem and router not 'talking'?



## jakeyman_i_am (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello, I am somewhat new to the world of networking and have a quick question. I am trying to set up an FTP and can get it working only if I plug my pc directly into my modem (take my netgear router of the mix.) I stayed up late last night working on the cause of this and think I have found the source of my problem: The IP of the modem is 192.168.1.1 and the ip of the netgear is 192.168.0.1. This makes sense because some time ago I tried setting up a linksys router instead of the POS netgear one and couldnt get it to communicate with the modem. Now, if I change the ip of the modem to 192.168.0.2 then I can pull no internet through it. PLEASE what do I have to do to get this working? Thanks for your time!


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

*port forwarding*

I think your problem lies with port forwarding. On your router's setup page you should find a configuration feature for port forwarding. What do you need do is plug your router back into the modem and your computer into the router. Set up port forwarding so that port 21 is forwarded to the IP address of your PC. This will allow you to use ftp through your router.


----------



## jakeyman_i_am (Jul 24, 2005)

cjessee said:


> I think your problem lies with port forwarding. On your router's setup page you should find a configuration feature for port forwarding. What do you need do is plug your router back into the modem and your computer into the router. Set up port forwarding so that port 21 is forwarded to the IP address of your PC. This will allow you to use ftp through your router.




k so I thought the same thing, so I tried it (pointing the port forwarding on the modem to the router) but it wont let me cause its not with the subnet.


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

*heh?*



jakeyman_i_am said:


> k so I thought the same thing, so I tried it (pointing the port forwarding on the modem to the router) but it wont let me cause its not with the subnet.


I've never seen a modem that port forwards.... you need to forward the port on the router to the pc in which you are going to provide ftp access.

Perhaps this will help explain it:

http://www.homenethelp.com/web/explain/port-forwarding-dmz.asp


----------



## jakeyman_i_am (Jul 24, 2005)

cjessee said:


> I've never seen a modem that port forwards.... you need to forward the port on the router to the pc in which you are going to provide ftp access.
> 
> Perhaps this will help explain it:
> 
> http://www.homenethelp.com/web/explain/port-forwarding-dmz.asp




Mine does in fact have port forwarding. It more resembles a router than a modem. dhcp, port forwarding, ping functions, you name it. This is the source of my problem I belive. I need to dumb it down.


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

*router into a router*

Then why are you adding a router when you already have one?

Give us some model numbers so we know what you are talking about specifically.


----------



## jakeyman_i_am (Jul 24, 2005)

cjessee said:


> Then why are you adding a router when you already have one?
> 
> Give us some model numbers so we know what you are talking about specifically.




I needed the wireless capability. And the modem only has one port. A switch would have worked I suppose.. But it is a westell. I would get you the model number but it is in my roomate's room and he is sleeping. I'll try to find the model online. thanks for your time thus far!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You will probably need to put the Westell into bridge mode to use your wireless router and forward ports.


----------

